

How Drones Help Smuggle Drugs Into Prison - Atlas
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/how-drones-help-smuggle-drugs-into-prison

======
pedalpete
"it's going to be very difficult to stop these drones."

Couldn't you just cover the prison with a wire net? If this really is a big
issue, seems like a fairly simple solution.

